# BMQ April 5th



## Morgs (17 Feb 2005)

So, I finally got the call yesterday.  ;D I start basic on April 5th for 011. Anyone else starting on this date?


----------



## ps387 (17 Feb 2005)

Just wondering what trade you were offered? Was it your first choice?

Thanks


----------



## Morgs (17 Feb 2005)

Yes, 011 was my first choice and 043 my second.
cheers,
Morgs


----------



## putz (17 Feb 2005)

Congrats!  How long have you been waiting??


----------



## Morgs (17 Feb 2005)

Thanks! 
I was merit listed late December of last year.


----------



## putz (17 Feb 2005)

I'll just keep my fingers crossed..... going 011 too.....


----------



## Morgs (17 Feb 2005)

Awesome!
How long have you been waiting? are you merit listed yet?


----------



## putz (17 Feb 2005)

Merit listed January so only been waiting almost 2 months now.


----------



## Morgs (17 Feb 2005)

I was actually really surprised to get the call because I hadn't heard anything about another board looking people over, hehe I'm not complaining though!
At first I thought he was just calling to make sure I was still interested in joining the forces because all he said was, "Hi, this is Petty Officer Bloggins, are you still interested in joining the Canadian Forces?"
I was like "YEAH!!!" (obviously I didn't shout at him), thinking that all he was doing was making sure I was still interested so they didn't close my file or something stupid like that.
but then he carried on and offered me a conditional offer of enrolment.


----------



## Charlie (17 Feb 2005)

Im assuming this is reserves that you guys are talking about, cause i thought reg force BMQ that starts around april doesnt have a selection board for another month or so??


----------



## putz (17 Feb 2005)

HEEEEY thats a good question cause I'm talking about regs too.  I'm guessing reg cause his profile sez 011 apr 5 reg.... makes sense


----------



## Gouki (17 Feb 2005)

While I can't be sure, the April 11th BMQ is very possible for me. Possible but .. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Morgs (17 Feb 2005)

putz said:
			
		

> I'm guessing reg cause his profile sez 011 apr 5 reg.... makes sense



Yeah it is for reg force, and what Charlie said about thinking this was weird because of board timings etc is true. The only thing i can think of was that someone somewhere along the line decided to turn down an offer after accepting it, and i was just lucky enough to be next on the list. 
It's a mystery.
Hope to see you guys there.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Charlie (18 Feb 2005)

Hey Morgs.
Yeah that's prolly what happened, sounds logical enough.  Hey what's 011 and 043 exactly,  I can't find the numbers for each trade at the recruiting website.  By the way I'm applying for Combat Engineer,  I'm just waiting for my med file to get back from Borden.  Hopefully by next week.  If it goes through I just have to get selected.  By the way did any of you guys read the post by Kincanucks in the recruiting forum?  He was saying that the recruiters are already doing the selection for the new fiscal year up until Oct. 2005.  Interesting.                    Anyways, good luck to you guys.   CHEERS :salute


----------



## Morgs (18 Feb 2005)

Yeah I noticed they have taken all the MOC codes off of the recruiting website, I assume this is because they are changing all of the codes.
011 is Crewman, I think they refer to it as Armoured Soldier on the forces website, and 043 is Combat Engineer.
I haven't seen that post by Kincanucks yet, could you try and post a link to the specific thread on here? Definitely keep an eye on his posts, they are great for recruit information.
Hope your medical gets back quickly and good luck!
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Charlie (18 Feb 2005)

I'm not sure how to attach a link but I'll give you some directions that should be easy enought o find it.  Go to the Army.ca Forums,  click on the recruiting forum,  it's titled "SELECTION FOR FY 05/06"....FY I'm assuming being Fiscal Year.  It was posted on February 18th, 2005 by kincanucks.  Hope that helps.  Hey maybe we'll both get Combat Engineer.  My second choice is actually Armoured Crewman, first being Combat Engineer.   Good Luck.  CHEERS


----------



## Buzz (18 Feb 2005)

Hey Morgs!

Congrats!  I'll be on course with you (011),  I got the call as well last week!  Cheers! 

-Buzz


----------



## Morgs (18 Feb 2005)

Thanls guys! 
I'll see ya there then Buzz! I'm travelling from Toronto, where you coming from? For the people who have travelled to St. Jean from Toronto, do they usually fly you or send you by train?
Charlie thanks for the info, I checked out the post. For future reference its really easy to post a link. 
All you have to do is copy the link you want to post, then paste it into this message box, then keep the link hilghlited and click the hyperlink button, this is located on the second row of buttons, third in from the left, underneath the underline button (it is a picture of the earth with a piece of paper in the bottom right hand corner). Hope that wasn't too confusing for you.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Morgs (18 Feb 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> While I can't be sure, the April 11th BMQ is very possible for me. Possible but .. I won't hold my breath.



What are you going in for Steve?


----------



## Gouki (20 Feb 2005)

Clerk at first. Ruled out infantry due to many things but most notably my previous knee injuries (I don't think third time is the charm..).

I may remuster as either an MP or an Int Op.

Clerk is a good gig though I can't complain, it's been good to my father.


----------



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

I'm going to St Jean April 4th in 011 as well,  see you guys there!


----------

